# Bass Master Subscription



## little anth (Nov 25, 2007)

i have it and cant wait for them to come in the mail


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 25, 2007)

I have let my membership slide. It wasn't real good in the couple years I had it, and I have heard, that after ESPN took over a while back, BASS has gone downhill fast. I am to young to know about it, from before ESPN, but I know that all the bassmaster tourneys on TV suck. Many people on the larger forums, that are more tournament oriented bassers (whereas we just like to have fun in our slow tin rigs  ) refer to it as "the magazine everybody used to read."


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 26, 2007)

Bassmaster is OK. I've been a subscriber for years but I really don't read the articles much anymore. A Day on the Lake is really the only thing that I always check out. 

In-Fisherman is the best fishing publication ever IMHO. If you're only going to get one mag make it that one.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 26, 2007)

I scored a 3 year 5 buck bassmaster subscrition off e-bay which was well worth the gamble. However Jim and SMDave i believe took the same gamble and have not recieved anything yet. If ya like taking chances to get cheap stuff id go the e-bay route. If you do though make sure you follow the e-bay sellers instruction in the sales add they usually require to say if its a new or are renewing subscription and the name and address its going to


----------



## SMDave (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah I ordered the same deal as BassAddict in August, still haven't recieved mine yet. For that price you can't go wrong! I used to have the full membership, but it expired so I got this one, I think it's an O.K. magazine, has some pretty good stuff sometimes. Would I pay for the full membership thing again? I don't know, but if the issues start coming in soon, this $5 for 3 year thing is one heck of a deal!


----------



## redbug (Nov 26, 2007)

I have been getting bassmaster mag for over 20 years . i still look forward to the day on the lake and the what's new issues 
It has been helpful for me wen getting ready for a national tournament
looking at a body of water and what type of structure to fish while there

Wayne


----------



## shamoo (Nov 26, 2007)

Ive been getting Bassmasters since 90, its a good read, I get In-fisherman,Bass'n and mid-Atlantic fishing and hunting news, I;ve tried that North American fisherman and didnt like it, also the New Jersey Angler which is really good.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2007)

shamoo said:


> the New Jersey Angler which is really good.



That is my favorite!

Although, they still have not sent me the loot for winning the July fish photo contest - and i am getting pissed!


----------



## SMDave (Nov 26, 2007)

esquired said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > the New Jersey Angler which is really good.
> ...



I flipped through an issue at a Border's once. It looked nice, I think I may subscribe to that. Do you have the picture of your fish of the month on your computer by any chance? :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## SMDave (Nov 26, 2007)

Now that fish is title-worthy


----------



## little anth (Nov 26, 2007)

nice one


----------



## shamoo (Nov 26, 2007)

I just went back and looked at my Julys copy, that is a nice bass, if I were you I'd call them, they are really nice people, its been along time they should have had the prize out to you by now, sounds like a pretty goo prize


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 26, 2007)

I've had my subscription for about 3 yrs now I think, but I have one more issue and it expires. Still can't decide if I want to renew it :?


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 26, 2007)

I haven't read bassmaster for probly two years. When I read it I liked it a lot. As Redbug said the "day on the lake" article is very good. In-Fisherman is my favorite mag. Bassin' is also a great mag, always good information. 

I agree that since ESPN got BASS the coverage is horrible and borderline annoying. They used to have FLW and at that point I that BASS tourneys were way better. Seems like they try to hard and end up ruining a good thing. Moderation is key. Im a big fan of the FLW redfish tour now....and Ive never caught a redfish in my life nor fished for them. 

Hey Dave, does the camera man get any off the"LOOT" if and when you get it? :idea:


----------



## redbug (Nov 27, 2007)

be sure to get this months issue !!!!
It has all the new products coming out 
This is the issue i really look forward to!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 27, 2007)

redbug said:


> be sure to get this months issue !!!!
> It has all the new products coming out
> This is the issue i really look forward to!



Im looking foward to picking up some of them finess worms with the ground tungston powder in the tail, how bout you guys?


----------



## redbug (Nov 27, 2007)

they look sweet !!! i also am looking at the swim baits they should be killer on big large mouths!!!


----------



## little anth (Nov 27, 2007)

i want those finesse worms too


----------



## whj812 (Nov 27, 2007)

When I was a little kid I made my Dad join BASS so that I could get the magazines to read and learn about fishing. I kept it and paid for the renewals with my allowance for about 2 years...LOL

I quit fishing for about 6 years only fishing on and off when I was in the Military. I joined myself 2 years ago and love getting the magazine. Its helps me keep up with techniques that help me catch bass even in the unpredictable waters in my local lake.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 27, 2007)

Just picked up my huddleston swim baits and my buddy had this Magazine Bass WEST USA, I'm thinken about getting this it since most of the new baits and tackle come from the west coast. Dont know how many copies you get a year but its $18.00 a year


----------

